# new members



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I've noticed w have a couple of new members, maybe thanks to bonniei. I hope we don't drive them away by arguing about which tapes are best and all that goes with it.I also need to apologise to all, I think. I have been posting a lot lately, either because I ave IBS or I'm disabled.Bada


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

Tom, whenever I get charged up over anything, I post a lot too. I think it is good to vent when we need to. I also think it is good to allow others TO vent when they need to. As long as we vent respectably and direct our anger at inanimate objects instead of people, I don't see a problem. And in my case, my whacko limbic system can cause me to do just about anything on any given day. I've learned to accept my inconsistencies, not beat myself up over them, and try to find something positive even during the worst times.For example, today kinda sucked for me, but I learned some cool stuff from a network analyst with whom I work about designing web sites and I really enjoyed that.So there's always something good.As long as your posts are interesting, I'll keep reading them....







And with all of this intelligence, creativity, talent and insight floating around this forum, how could we possibly put off any newbies?







I think the trick may be to keep the forum a safe place to just be ourselves?


----------

